# Growth spurts in prem babies



## EMYJC

Hey. I was wondering if anyone can help me. With premature babies do you go off the fact they are having growth spurts from day they were born or will they be behind and foe example have a 6 week growth spurt when they are 11 weeks if they were 5 weeks premature and a 12 week growth spurt at 17 weeks etc. Does this make sense? 

Just my LO was born on 16th Jan 5 weeks early. He was getting into a pretty decent night routine but has started waking twice a night again- he is 11 weeks, but 6 weeks corrected, could this be a growth spurt and if so would it be the 6 week or 12 week one? Hope someone can help as this is all confusing me x


----------



## AP

tbh for us it has been impossible to 'time' growth spurts...so we dont bother


----------



## Marleysgirl

I haven't particularly noticed any "growth spurts" with Andrew either, he seems to steadily gain 100g/wk regardless of his size & feeding habits.


----------



## Fluxuspoem

i go with corrected age but as others said its not always easy to pinpoint x


----------

